# Coming to Puerto Escondido!



## bragis (May 25, 2018)

Hi! Im coming your way in september, and im pretty stoked about it! However, my family are mildly freaking out about the idea of me traveling alone, even though I've told them that where im going (Oaxaca/Puerto Escondidos) theres not alot to worry about compared to say some of the more bigger cities. 
I'd really appreciate if some of of you who's maybe been there before or are there now could say a couple of things about how it is to be on your own down there, and if theres anything to worry about, and maybe perhaps things to avoid etc. truth be told, its mostly for my parents, but im kind of mildly freaking out too, haha  

Let me know!
Peace


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I've been there and even spent several weeks there, but that was years ago, so can't comment on what's going on in the area now.
I assume you've researched what it's going to be like weather-wise in Sept? Super hot with high humidity, thunderstorms and hurricane season. I once had house sitters who had been traveling in Mexico for about a year, renting and housesitting and I found them on a housesitting site. I live in Puerto Vallarta area. Because they'd been in Mexico for awhile, I assumed they'd researched what it's like here in July-Aug. They hadn't. When I got back, they acted like they'd just survived a near-death experience in the depths of the Amazon jungle.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like the yearly teachers union strikes are happening earlier this year:https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/oaxaca-teachers-on-strike-return-to-zocalo/

Could be uglier that last years when over 300 ADO buses were burned and blocked highways and roads, and 300 ADO were stolen and after the strikes were ransomed back to the bus co. que lastima..........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Looks like the yearly teachers union strikes are happening earlier this year:https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/oaxaca-teachers-on-strike-return-to-zocalo/
> 
> Could be uglier that last years when over 300 ADO buses were burned and blocked highways and roads, and 300 ADO were stolen and after the strikes were ransomed back to the bus co. que lastima..........


As a former proud member of the AFT chapter at the Community College of Philadelphia, all I can about these mafia-like unions is "lock 'em up"!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

bragis said:


> Hi! Im coming your way in september, and im pretty stoked about it! However, my family are mildly freaking out about the idea of me traveling alone, even though I've told them that where im going (Oaxaca/Puerto Escondidos) theres not alot to worry about compared to say some of the more bigger cities.
> I'd really appreciate if some of of you who's maybe been there before or are there now could say a couple of things about how it is to be on your own down there, and if theres anything to worry about, and maybe perhaps things to avoid etc. truth be told, its mostly for my parents, but im kind of mildly freaking out too, haha
> 
> Let me know!
> Peace


Have you ever traveled outside the U.S. before? Are you male or female?

Puerto Escondido attracts a lot of young and single foreigners, so that you should be fine.

Please be aware that young and naive first time travelers are a prime target of scammers. They can smell you as sharks smell blood in the water. I'd be wary of any Mexican or older ex-pat who tries to befriend you and offers you a "special" bargain or tries to lead you away from the herd.

Getting knock-down drunk or high at bars and parties and wandering off to find your way home at 2:00 a.m. is considerably more dangerous in a Mexican resort than from your local bar or frat house.

Beware of glib-talking strangers. Stay with folks your own age.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

How are you travelling? Plane, bus , car? The road is very curvy between Oaxaca and PE otherwise it is not more dangerous than other roads..Do not travel at night . Do you speak Spanish? Are you male or female?
The safest way to go is Mexico Oaxaca , PE by plane and then travel by combis once down there. You probably have more chances of getting into an accident than anything else down there.. THe coast is laid back unless you get caught in teachers and students demonstrations and then it can turn nasty.. The Juchitan , Tehuentepec area has more problems than the area around PE or Huatulco.


----------



## bragis (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for the help! I was not aware of the thunderstorms and hurricanes, but I've decided to travel in october, so hopefully by its cooled of a bit? 
Im a male! 24 years old (Norwegian) and this is my first time traveling alone. It sounds like the teacher and student demonstration is something I cant predict, I'll hope for a laid back beach when I get there! 
Also, is there places to sleep outside, like in a hammock? And are these places reasonably safe at night, or is it much more recommended to sleep inside with the doors locked? I wont be traveling with much valuables, and all of my belongings will be in a backpack. Thanks again for the fine replies, guys!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a pretty good article about things to be aware of in Puerto Escondido...

https://traveltips.usatoday.com/travel-safety-oaxaca-mexico-103844.html


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Wherever you are, sleep with one eye open, in a room, with the door locked. This is not Norway.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I try to never tell others what to do or where to sleep. However, I sleep out doors a lot in Mexico. Usually it is backpacking or on pilgrimages in the countryside, but I have also slept on the beach in small towns. i wouldn't do it in any of the big tourist beach towns.


Once, on the beach in San Blas, I slept out under the stars while a friend slept nearby in my tent. About 2 o'clock in the morning the no-see-ums were driving me crazy and I had to crawl into the tent. Otherwise, the night was uneventful.


----------



## bragis (May 25, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## escondido2018 (Aug 3, 2018)

We spent the past winter in Puerto Escondido and we are definately going back. We really enjoyed it. Yes Puerto attracts tourist, a lot of surfers, but it's not a tourist trap.

It's very affordable to rent a room or an appartment, plenty of fruits and vegies, so for lodging and eating there is no problem. But there is no Wallmart or shopping mall. 

Security wise, Lots of police patrol. unlike most part of Mexico, it's quiet here so far. I have not heard of any incident.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

escondido2018 said:


> We spent the past winter in Puerto Escondido and we are definately going back. We really enjoyed it. Yes Puerto attracts tourist, a lot of surfers, but it's not a tourist trap.
> 
> It's very affordable to rent a room or an appartment, plenty of fruits and vegies, so for lodging and eating there is no problem. But there is no Wallmart or shopping mall.
> 
> Security wise, Lots of police patrol. unlike most part of Mexico, it's quiet here so far. I have not heard of any incident.


Google "tomzap puerto escondido forum", register, (it's free) and you'll get all the Puerto Escondido info you require. We spent a month there, and enjoyed it, but that was 12 years ago. Note that swimming at Playa Zicatela, the largest beach, can be dangerous.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You can also visit the costa chica where the culture is very interesting and find wonderful textiles.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

citlali said:


> You can also visit the costa chica where the culture is very interesting and find wonderful textiles.


And some great music also.......


----------



## bragis (May 25, 2018)

Thanks! Appreciate the tips and tricks 
To uneventful nights!


----------

